# ILR - Tax return issue



## Gringo30 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have an issue and would appreciate any help.
I will be applying for ILR SET(O) soon as a Tier 1 general migrant
Part of my earnings for the initial & extension T1 application were from self employment and I have paid tax for that income.

Timeline:
Applying ILR as Tier1 G migrant
T1 initial: Dec 2008 (in country) 
T1 extension: Jan 2012 

For the ILR application I am only planning to show my main income & no income from self employment

The trouble is the tax returns that were filed for both initial and extension application incomes, I erroneously declared expenses that were a bit more than what was mentioned in the accountants letter for both the tax returns, though its not a huge amount but my taxable income has reduced due to this & I may have paid less tax.

Do you think this might be an issue if HO checks the tax returns for previous years and finds the taxable income not matching the net profits declared?

Appreciate your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think they routinely check your tax returns, though they can if they want to and have the power to do so.
I don't think it has any bearing on your application.
If worried, talk to your accountant and discuss how you should remedy it.


----------



## Gringo30 (Nov 13, 2013)

Joppa said:


> I don't think they routinely check your tax returns, though they can if they want to and have the power to do so.
> I don't think it has any bearing on your application.
> If worried, talk to your accountant and discuss how you should remedy it.


Thanks Joppa, so I guess it is an issue if the 2 amounts dont match which is not surprising.

Now the problem is what impact it may have after I correct the situation by filing the correct returns now and do I have to mention this on the application form?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No need to mention it. You take corrective action just in case Home Office decides to look up your tax affairs, which seems unlikely but cannot be discounted.


----------



## Gringo30 (Nov 13, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No need to mention it. You take corrective action just in case Home Office decides to look up your tax affairs, which seems unlikely but cannot be discounted.


Exactly, the possibility cannot be ruled out so not taking any chances.
Much thanks for your input!!!


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

You can still amend some of your tax returns though, if you so wish. You can write in with the correct figure and the box number or, if the return was due quite recently, you could still amend it online. Obviously if you have to write in, it may take a while.


----------



## Manka21 (Sep 11, 2013)

Newforestcat said:


> You can still amend some of your tax returns though, if you so wish. You can write in with the correct figure and the box number or, if the return was due quite recently, you could still amend it online. Obviously if you have to write in, it may take a while.


Returns for which year are we talking about here?


----------



## Gringo30 (Nov 13, 2013)

Newforestcat said:


> You can still amend some of your tax returns though, if you so wish. You can write in with the correct figure and the box number or, if the return was due quite recently, you could still amend it online. Obviously if you have to write in, it may take a while.


Thanks Forestcat and Manka
The returns are for 2009, my accountant says the quickest way is to file the returns again which will flag up on HMRC's system

Any clue how long will it take for HMRC to process?

I slightly fall short of the earnings criteria if the taxable income is not updated

Thanks for your response!


----------

